# 3" World Globe On Walking canes



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Just applied the final coat of polyurethane to the two carved snake walking canes and one curled walking cane .

The 3" world globe paper weights will be mounted to the top of each cane.

Looking pretty good so far.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats different from your norm nice one .I hope it creates more interest for your site.

Never seen a globe on one .was it difficult to drill out the hole for the rod?


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Wasn't to bad.

The core of the globes was concrete, so I used a masonary drill and it went pretty well.

I epoxyed a bolt about 1 1/2" into the globe, which left about the same amount to epoxy into the stick.

They are different, but was what the customer asked for.

No scales on snakes either.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice job. They are different. I am sure the customer was happy. The problem I have with round top canes is they are difficult to manage.They always seem to fall over.


----------

